# WMG - Western Mines Group



## System (4 June 2021)

Western Mines Group Limited was formed in 2020 to carry out the acquisition, exploration and development of mining assets in Western Australia; predominantly focused on gold and base metals. To date, the Company has acquired or otherwise applied for a  suite of tenements, comprising eight exploration projects, which provide the Company a strong foothold in many of the major mineral belts in Western Australia.

Western Mines Group's flagship project and current primary focus is the Mulga Tank Ni-Cu-PGE Project, a major dunite intrusive found on the under-explored Minigwal Greenstone Belt. Previous work shows significant evidence for a working sulphide mineral system and is considered highly prospective for Ni-Cu-PGE mineralisation.

WMG holds numerous other projects across major WA mineral belts including Melita (Au), midway between Kookynie and Leonora in the heart of the WA Goldfields and Jasper Hill (Au), with numerous prospective gold trends extending from the adjacent Lord Byron and Fish historic gold mines. The Company is also actively exploring Youanmi (Au), Pavarotti (Ni-Cu-PGE), Rock of Ages (Au), Broken Hill Bore (Au) and Pinyalling (Au).

It is anticipated that WMG will list on the ASX during June 2021.





__





						Home Page - Western Mines Group
					






					www.westernmines.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 June 2021)

*Listing date*28 June 2021 12:00PM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.westernmines.com.au/
Ph: +61 475 116 798*Principal Activities*Mining exploration for gold and base metals*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WMG*Capital to be Raised*$5,500,000*Expected offer close date*14 June 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Harbury Advisors Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


not to be called Western Mining, even for those looking for a bit of brevity...  Please


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2021)

a month late  ()

Western Mines Group Ltd - 20 July 2021


*Listing date*20 July 2021 1:30PM AEST ##


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> a month late
> 
> *Listing date*20 July 2021 1:30PM AEST ##



up and dawdling... 18c to 19c seems to be the entry point on Day One


----------

